# Recommended Budget Underwater Camera



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

Recommendation for a 'cheaper' underwater camera?
Dont wanna break the bank right now but would love to drop down a camera off my canoe in a couple local lakes and look around.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

dumbagain said:


> Recommendation for a 'cheaper' underwater camera?
> Dont wanna break the bank right now but would love to drop down a camera off my canoe in a couple local lakes and look around.


Were are you located. I am in Akron and have one in the box that I dropped in my Pond one time to see if it works. Needs battery and charger. $25 Pick up or I will ship and add cost of shipping.


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

leeabu said:


> Were are you located. I am in Akron and have one in the box that I dropped in my Pond one time to see if it works. Needs battery and charger. $25 Pick up or I will ship and add cost of shipping.


I'm in Berea. Got any info on it? Worked OK for you?
you can email info if you'd like [email protected]


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

im in dayton, i have one...$50


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

leeabu said:


> Were are you located. I am in Akron and have one in the box that I dropped in my Pond one time to see if it works. Needs battery and charger. $25 Pick up or I will ship and add cost of shipping.


Hi Any chance of letting me now make & model?


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

9Left said:


> im in dayton, i have one...$50


Hi Any chance of letting me now make & model?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

dumbagain said:


> Hi Any chance of letting me now make & model?


Sorry. I was away unexpectedly for a couple of days. http://www.manualslib.com/manual/65141/Harbor-Freight-Tools-91309.html#manual
I believe this is the camera I have. The battery and charger are not included.


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

leeabu said:


> Sorry. I was away unexpectedly for a couple of days. http://www.manualslib.com/manual/65141/Harbor-Freight-Tools-91309.html#manual
> I believe this is the camera I have. The battery and charger are not included.


I need to dig up a charged battery but i think id probably purchase that off of you as long as it works.
Was the resolution ok on it? and it has a LED right?
Just looking for something to have fun with and explore a bit,


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

dumbagain said:


> I need to dig up a charged battery but i think id probably purchase that off of you as long as it works.
> Was the resolution ok on it? and it has a LED right?
> Just looking for something to have fun with and explore a bit,





dumbagain said:


> I need to dig up a charged battery but i think id probably purchase that off of you as long as it works.
> Was the resolution ok on it? and it has a LED right?
> Just looking for something to have fun with and explore a bit,


As stated I dropped the camera one time into my 3 ft pond to see if it worked, Hard to tell about the resolution. If you are interested I will hook it up and make sure it still works. I have no reason to suspect that it will not.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

leeabu said:


> As stated I dropped the camera one time into my 3 ft pond to see if it worked, Hard to tell about the resolution. If you are interested I will hook it up and make sure it still works. I have no reason to suspect that it will not.


Works fine. I have another offer and they will pick up. I did offer it to you first if you want it.


----------

